# Canning split pea soup



## treeshell17 (Mar 30, 2013)

I plan to can up a bunch of split pea soup with ham after Christmas but I want to know if my recipe is safe to can. 

Split pea soup with ham bone

8 cups water

1 large ham bone

2 cups green dried split peas

2 large carrots, peeled and diced small

2 medium onions, chopped small

2 large celery ribs, include leaves, chop small

1 large bay leaf

2 beef bouillon cubes( I omit)

1 teaspoon salt

1/4 teaspoon black peppercorns, crushed ( I omit)

1 pinch dried thyme (I omit)


Directions:

Rinse peas well in cold water and add to a large cooking pot.

Measure 8 cups of water and add to cooking pot. Bring to boil, remove from heat, cover and let sit for 1 hour. Return to stove and bring back to boil.

Add ham bone, carrots, onions, celery, bay leaf, beef bouillon, salt, peppercorns and dried thyme. Reduce heat to simmer, cover and cook for about 1 to 1 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally.

Remove ham bone and cut off any remaining ham, cut into bite size pieces and return to soup.

Discard ham bone.

If there are big pieces of ham in the soup, remove, cut into bite size pieces and return to soup.

Remove bay leaf and discard.

Adjust seasonings to taste.

If soup is too thick, add more water to your desired consistency.

Beef broth or chicken broth may be added, just reduce the water by the amounts used.


What do you all think? Would I can it for 75 minutes for pints? Thanks!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

When in doubt, canning soup using the meat time should be fine since the meat has the longest processing time. 

NCHFP says you can process meaty soups & stews at 60 min/pint and 75 min/quarts.
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

PlicketyCat said:


> When in doubt, canning soup using the meat time should be fine since the meat has the longest processing time.
> 
> NCHFP says you can process meaty soups & stews at 60 min/pint and 75 min/quarts.
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html


This...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

The book that came with my pressure canner says to do meats at 75 min/pint and 90 min/quart.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

countrygal said:


> The book that came with my pressure canner says to do meats at 75 min/pint and 90 min/quart.


 That's what mine says also. I go with what my book says.


----------

